
Ask HN: Does Product Name / domain name Matter? - trexen
Any examples to back your thinking?
======
ziddoap
I would say to an extent, yes, but not really in the grand scheme of things
excepting some edge cases.

If Google started with the name
ShittiestSearchEnginePossibleEverLetsStoreYourData, I doubt it would have been
as successful as it is.

On the flipside, if you make a good product and your name isn't extremely
obtuse, I don't think it matters at all. Cockroach Labs seems to be doing just
fine.

------
connorcodes
Although `.com` domains seem to do better for any product not for devs.

